# Echo



## daniel (Dec 11, 2008)

If Were Reporting These Service As Of Now In (2008)

93307-echo
93320-doppler
93325-color Flow


Do We Report This Now In 2009 As Such

93306-echo


----------



## OliviaPrice (Dec 12, 2008)

Yes, but be aware that there is a decrease in the reimbursement of the global payment.


----------



## feliciathomas (Dec 13, 2008)

Yes...and this stinks... I work for an ultrasound company and we perform alot of these on a daily basis.  This will kill our bottom line


----------

